# WTB Divers watch



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking for a divers watch, either Seiko, Precista, Orient or the like budget of around £130? Must be excellent condition. Please PM me anything you have.

Cheers


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

I paid that for a 007J from creation :thumbsup:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Now sorted, cheers guys


----------

